# My therapist was a no-show



## Raining Ivy (May 17, 2013)

It was my 4th appointment with this woman. We are working on bereavement/grieving issues and anger. Its taken me awhile to commit to seeing someone. 
I know its just an accident, but I said to my friend, "I can't even pay someone to listen to me. My therapist stood me up yesterday!" 
She's just human, but it leaves an especially loser-ish feeling when your therapist doesn't show up/forgets. 

Ivy


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

I know it can feel like a rejection, and it's hard not to feel that way. Fortunately, like you said, she's just human, and it is incredibly, incredibly, likely that something unexpected came up for the therapist. Most therapists have a calendar that they stick to very closely and check often, so she probably didn't forget. Maybe she had car troubles? Maybe someone in her family had an emergency? 

But I agree, that would suck to be stood up by your therapist. Especially if you really, really need to talk to them at that time. At least it wasn't her first appointment with you - that would look really bad professionally (although she might look bad professionally anyway for missing an appointment at all).


----------



## Raining Ivy (May 17, 2013)

Thanks! Well, she called the next day and left me a message. She apologized and said she wrote it on the wrong day. I was looking forward to talking with her, had even set aside 20 minutes prior to get mentally ready for the appt and come prepared to talk. I did feel like "It figures. The story of my life continues." but, its ok. 
Ivy


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

give her one more chance...


----------



## KeiraA (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh gosh, this has happened to me before too! WORST. FEELING. EVERRR!
Don't be afraid to talk about it with her though and how it made you feel. It was obviously nothing personal and everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## Raining Ivy (May 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. Im taking a 2 week break, for scheduling reasons. I'll probably reconnect with her.
Ivy


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

it happens...I like your mindset, she is only human. as long as it is an anomalous behaviour, it should be fine in the long run.

Good luck with your therapy!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It happened to me twice. Her kids were ill.


----------

